

Nuance’s Nina Brings Siri-Like Voice Recognition Features To Mobile Apps - ankneo
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/06/nuance-nina/

======
rada
Niance's Nina is only available to large enterprise organizations, not general
consumer apps, per their sales rep.

For the mobile app SDK, go to NDEV Mobile:

[http://dragonmobile.nuancemobiledeveloper.com/public/index.p...](http://dragonmobile.nuancemobiledeveloper.com/public/index.php?task=home)

